
The EU’s disputed system of geographical indications is taking over the planet - Tomte
https://www.politico.eu/article/europe-eats-trumps-lunch/
======
mikl
I don’t really see how this is a problem. As a European, I can’t think of a
single U.S. regional gourmet food that you see on the shelves over here.

The only common U.S. food in European supermarkets are the big brands:
Kelloggs, Coca Cola, Pepsi, Oreos, etc., and they don’t have any of those
fancy "geographical indications" to protect.

Doesn’t look to me like the U.S. is losing out here. Am I missing something?

On the other hand, there would be a lot to lose in the domestic markets for
American farmers from a deal like this. No longer being able to call their
cheese "cheddar" or "parmesan", their bubbly wine "champagne" would probably
hurt their market share quite a bit.

